

Apologize to HN: Sorry for Trolling - benreesman

I was reading my comment history and came to the horrible conclusion that I am a troll. In particular I'm the worst kind of troll, the kind where it's not always clear that I'm trolling.<p>My childlike enthusiasm for debate (or maybe just my lousy social skills) have led me to say things that are nasty, inflammatory, sometimes clearly false, and ultimately that I have no desire to see appear next to my name.<p>So if I've offended any of you then I'm really sorry. I promise to reform, effective immediately.<p>Regards,
Ben
======
e1ven
Thanks for writing this, benreesman. I appreciate the comments you made such
as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=245964> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=245955>

Neither of those seem trollish to my eyes. I look forward to talking with you.

------
hth
I'm not sorry.

